# Licking and Biting



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

My hedgie Styx always licks the palm of my hand or my fingers and then tries to bite them. From what I can tell it is not from aggression. It's usually what he does before he self-anoints, but he doesn't even do that afterwards. Does he just like my scent? Can anyone tell me why he is doing this?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

He probably likes the smell/taste of your hand, which could be from scented soap or lotion, or just from a little bit of sweat on your hands (the salt). Licking prior to biting is a pretty good indication that the bite is a nibble because you taste good. Washing your hands with unscented soap before handling him will help, as will moving your hand away if he starts licking, so it doesn't have a chance to progress to the 'nibble' part.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Seems to me.. he just likes the smell and taste of your fingers and hands  If he licks your hands before he bites, it's definitely because of the scent or taste ! Haha , yeaaah ! My Juniper does that to me too so yeaaah .


----------

